# Undervolting problems, games crash and requires a forced shutdown



## Empecial (May 24, 2020)

Hello. So first off i have a gaming laptop with the specs: i7-9750H, 1660-TI and 16gb ram. I've had issues with my temperatures and very recently came across undervolting. I've since been trying to undervolt both my GPU and CPU since it tends to get quite hot unnecessarily, as in just running the browser or heats up too fast in games. I've been using MSI Afterburner and ThrottleStop to lower the voltages, and in the beginning i could do it. Nothing happened after changing it except the occasional bluescreen where i then added some volts to afterwards. But now, after i do an undervolt on both of my parts my applications, specifically my games, start to not work properly. I tried launching Assassin's creed unity and it froze right before getting to the main menu, and sometimes it would freeze the entire system with the cursor instead of giving me the option to close it which would then require me to turn it off with the power button. i tried it with Batman: Arkham Knight aswell and got the exact same response, although there was something interesting about it since a message pops up talking about something from june/july 2012. Not sure what it is about. i did however also try Portal 2 aswell and that started up, but as soon as something a little more demanding happened (hitting the blue gel liquids) it froze and required the same procedure as before. All of this hasn't happened before and i've done a couple forced shutdowns but i dont want to take the possibility of damaging it further. After these problems i set all my setting to stock again and then it ran as it did before the settings. My question is, is there some sort of option that's causing this? And am i not supposed to undervolt them both at the same time? And how big of a correlation is there really between the GPU/CPU? as in, do they need to be the same values or can they be different values?


----------



## Caring1 (May 24, 2020)

None of the screen shots show an undervolt being applied.
There is no need to undervolt the Discrete GPU.


----------



## Empecial (May 24, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> None of the screen shots show an undervolt being applied.
> There is no need to undervolt the Discrete GPU.



really? all the videos i watched showed that this was the way to do it (but i can admit im not 100% on this. especially the GPU one) but there's nothing being applied? So, if you dont mind me asking, how is this supposed to work? offset voltage is the only one i've been told is the one to change. And why shouldnt i undervolt my GPU? it can get up to 87-88C which by other's numbers isn't really the best but not the worst either.


----------



## freeagent (May 24, 2020)

It’s a laptop, it’s supposed to get hot.. especially if you play a game. Starving parts for voltage isn’t the answer imo.


----------



## Caring1 (May 24, 2020)

Empecial said:


> really? all the videos i watched showed that this was the way to do it (but i can admit im not 100% on this. especially the GPU one) but there's nothing being applied?


The videos are correct in that you can undervolt the CPU and iGPU together, the dGPU is best left alone unless it has very high temps as performance can suffer.
All your screen shots show a 0.0000 Offset, perhaps a microcode update has locked the ability to undervolt, as this has occurred recently via auto updates.


----------



## Empecial (May 24, 2020)

freeagent said:


> It’s a laptop, it’s supposed to get hot.. especially if you play a game. Starving parts for voltage isn’t the answer imo.



i agree. it isnt the best thing in terms of temps but i've seen people recommending it since that is exactly the issue and it is apparently something that you should only do to a laptop, desktop is probably unneccesary in this part. but, if there is a chance for just a couple celsius lower temperatures it's worth it. And, it's not just games. i experience it in chrome browser aswell most of the time with the fans being at about 4000 rpm



Caring1 said:


> The videos are correct in that you can undervolt the CPU and iGPU together, the dGPU is best left alone unless it has very high temps as performance can suffer.
> All your screen shots show a 0.0000 Offset, perhaps a microcode update has locked the ability to undervolt, as this has occurred recently via auto updates.





Caring1 said:


> The videos are correct in that you can undervolt the CPU and iGPU together, the dGPU is best left alone unless it has very high temps as performance can suffer.
> All your screen shots show a 0.0000 Offset, perhaps a microcode update has locked the ability to undervolt, as this has occurred recently via auto updates.



dammit. so what happened in the screenshots is that i didnt apply it on purpose. those settings were just for people to see the offset values as to make sure the values maybe weren't exaggerated. since me enabling these settings could maybe make the laptop freeze again and i wanted to avoid the possibility. im sorry for that, totally on  me.


----------



## bilthyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi. Bumping this up as I have the same issue and specs.

Is it an EVOO 15?

Would love to know an answer as the laptop does overheat and the performance is honestly better then needed on most games.

Thanks


----------



## Empecial (Dec 16, 2020)

bilthyboy said:


> Is it an EVOO 15?


its not an EVOO 15. its an Acer Nitro 7


----------



## nguyen (Dec 16, 2020)

LOL I'm 100% sure that your GPU is not stable at that clock/voltage.

Here is how to do the overclock + undervolting properly









For laptop, set
+120mhz core clock
+300mhz for memory clock
+Set the undervolt at 725mV point


----------



## Empecial (Dec 17, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Here is how to do the overclock + undervolting properly


the video has been taken down by the uploader.



nguyen said:


> +Set the undervolt at 725mV point


what do you mean by this? 725 mV at which part? and even then, 725 mV is probably very aggresive. did you mean 125?


----------

